# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Waking up hating someone

## kiba166

Anyone had it where you dream about a friend doing something to really piss you off. And then you wake up thinking.. DAMMIT why the hell did he do that!

For Example! I remember my mum stole my bag or something and i got SOOO frustrated. And then she came in my room for real putting some clothes away or summat. And i was like MUM what the HELL!!! Why did you Steal My BAAGG!!! AGHH.. she was like.. go to sleep.. ugghghgh Zzzzz
Also my friend said he woke up hating me for some reason. i was like  ::huh::  great thanks mate. 

Soooo!! have any of you woke up hating someone because of what happened in a dream!?

----------


## Waking_Life

I don't think I've ever woke up hating someone, but I have woke up thinking they were mad at me in the dream so the next time I was around them I was walking on egg shells trying not to piss them off..

It's weird, but I know what you mean none the less.

----------


## Pegasis

I have woken up feeling frustrated about work and other issues.

----------


## Marvo

Once I had a dream where I had sex with somebody from my class. A boy.

Anyways, I didn't remember the dream at first, and so I went to school, and was sitting outside class, just waiting for people to show up (I was early). Then suddenly, he shows up, and everything just goes *BOOM* back into my head and I remembered it all in a splitsecond. So, I didn't act awkward towards him, but I did change a bit when he was around.

Woa :O

----------


## The Enterer

Your friends and family in your dreams are subconscious projections of your own psyche and really just represent aspects of your own personality.

----------


## Marvo

> Your friends and family in your dreams are subconscious projections of your own psyche and really just represent aspects of your own personality.



And thus your point is? If you had a dream where you were having sex with your mother while receiving from your dad, I believe you would wake up with some different views aswell.

----------


## The Enterer

The point is don't be upset with someone else because of what "they" did in your dream.

----------


## kiba166

too true. thanks bro

----------


## The Enterer

It's something I occasionally have to explain to my wife, only she doesn't buy it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Inferne

Sometimes I can just wake up feeling depressed and generally pissed off, but I don't usually hate a specific person when waking up.

----------


## Marvo

> The point is don't be upset with someone else because of what "they" did in your dream.



Certainly, I agree, but that doesn't change the fact that we're humans, and we're easily affected by things that we shouldn't be affected by.

----------


## The Enterer

I was just trying to add some perspective. Take it or leave it.

----------


## AlexLou

Obviously we shouldn't let dreams affect our emotions negatively.  But emotions are illogical anyway.  None of us have complete control and dreams are often more emotional than reality.

Yeah, I wake up angry at people sometimes because of something they've done in a dream.  Usually my boyfriend . . .  Even though I'm aware that I'm kinda angry I don't take it seriously and laugh at myself.

----------


## Marvo

> I was just trying to add some perspective. Take it or leave it.



I think most people were aware of that perspective. I 'took it' several years ago.

----------


## The Enterer

I'm not sure the the op was.

----------


## Rachel

I have not woke up mad at someone or myself. 
I usually wake up thinking, " Wow, interesting ?!!

----------


## Marvo

> I'm not sure the the op was.



My point is, that many new people come in like you do now and play smart like "Oh it's just that and that". It's not unusual for a person who's gained lot of new knowledge, to use it and pass it on, but damn can it be painful to watch.

----------


## The Enterer

New knowledge? I've been at this for about 25 years.  It's new knowledge to someone, and I'm just passing it on.  And I would argue that seeing someone give a valid explanation to something is a little less painful than what you're doing here, even if you already know the information being presented. Perhaps you need a break from forum? I'm not sure what your issue is with me, but perhaps you could take it up in a PM because you are certainly not adding anything to this discussion.

----------


## Marvo

I have no problem with you, but rather the new people on the forum, who attempt to sound smart.

----------


## DNK

::lol::  Sometimes. It's pretty funny, because it can last a while, too.

But it makes me think that there might be some underlying issue there that just got brought up by the dream. Subconscious and all that jazz, you know.

Generally, any dream that gets me emotional is worth analyzing, especially if that emotion carries over into waking life. I think I've found that usually it's pointing to something I've been missing.

----------


## Man of Steel

Yeah, it's happened to me on occasion, usually my brother or sister, sometimes my mother. My relationship with my siblings is . . . strained, anyway, though, so that comes out quite a bit in my dreams, sometimes overexaggerated and sometimes not. It's not a very nice feeling, whether it's nothing more than neurons firing or not.

----------


## Eric

Yes. Except for it was hating someone that I already disliked about 10 times more!

----------

